# Mosquito lake



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Was curious to hear if anyone knows if the ice is off the lake yet? Gettin itchy to get out and start up the boat.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there is still ice on most of the lakes. so im shure there is still a good coat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nope.........


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i was up that way last sat and only 1/2 of pikie bay was open


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

It and WB opens about the same time. Berlin will be the boatin lake!


----------

